

Riak 2.0 released - JeanPierre
http://lists.basho.com/pipermail/riak-users_lists.basho.com/2014-September/015879.html

======
techdragon
Just had a read through. Overall a pretty impressive new release, I'll have to
keep an eye on the feature interoperability/compatibility issues they mention
at the end, but overall it's very cool.

